# Indestructible dog toys?



## jellyfish (Feb 21, 2007)

I recently got a puppy. She's loves to chew - so I bought her a few chew toys. In a matter of hours she had them all torn to shreds. At about $5-6 a toy, I can't afford to keep buying her new ones. I decided it would be so easy to just make some myself, but she destroys them even faster than the store bought toys. Any one have any brilliant ideas for making toys that have a surviving chance against the puppy?


----------



## sandalwood (Mar 19, 2007)

If your dog is anything like my dog, NOTHING is indestructible!! lol


----------



## margi (Mar 22, 2007)

I buy the hard rubber toys, like the Kong, for my dog. She doesn't like them as much as the toys she can completely tear to shreds, but she hasn't been able to destroy one yet.


----------



## copper (Apr 11, 2007)

I made a bunch of toys out of sturdier frabric. My dogs still tore them and ripped the stuffing out, but i'd just gather the stuffing, put it back in the toy and re-sew it where it had been ripped. It's cheaper and easier than making new toys everytime they get destroyed.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got a new puppy he is six weeks old and thankfully doesn't destroy anything........yet! I get his toys from petco


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I just got a new puppy he is six weeks old and thankfully doesn't destroy anything........yet! I get his toys from petco




What kind of puppy?


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

My problem with puppies is finding toys they can't shred into tiny, microscopic pieces. I have hardwood floors all throught my house, but my dog always liked to sit on the shag carpet rug and chew toys or sticks into tiny pieces that would get stuck in the rug. They are impossible to vacuum up so I pretty much had to pick them out by hand.


----------



## tknoppe (Jun 11, 2007)

I buy real beef knuckle bones for my puppies/dogs and they love those!  Most anything else and they destroy it.  Mine didn't seem to care much for Kongs, although they've never destroyed one.  I did buy a bone recently at Walmart that they love - can't remember the name of it!  Ugh!!  It's got bumps in the middle - it's a plastic-type material, but they have not been able to destroy it and they LOVE it!


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

copper said:
			
		

> I made a bunch of toys out of sturdier frabric. My dogs still tore them and ripped the stuffing out, but i'd just gather the stuffing, put it back in the toy and re-sew it where it had been ripped. It's cheaper and easier than making new toys everytime they get destroyed.



I usually opt for the re-sewing trick as well. Sometimes my dog can destroy a toy in 20 minutes. It seems like such a waste to just throw it away.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cathy8 said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is (get ready!) half chihuahua/rottweiler.


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh wow. That's quite a mix. How big is he? What does he look more like? You should just post some pictures.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 19, 2007)

right now he's six months and not too big


----------

